# Thermal tent is it worth it?



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been looking at picking up a new 1 man flip. My question is the thermal canvas really worth the extra coin? Who uses a shanty with a thermal canvas and is there any difference? I don't see how there could be a difference especially if you are running a heater. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Less sweating of the canvas. Other than that more weight and money.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Not in my opinon.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my money on it.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

No. Just like everyone else. Unless of course, you've got money burning a hole in your pocket. In which case, you can mail a check to...


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

What exactly constitutes a "thermal" material? 

A company can put any label they want it....


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> What exactly constitutes a "thermal" material?
> 
> A company can put any label they want it....


Some are just thicker material. Sooo, maybe look at it as stronger?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

mite be if your not running a gass heater or lantren . usaly i run a lantren in my 3 man style or two man style. i just can't fit it in the one man style for some reason. best thing to do if needing a night light souce is get a optronics fishing light and run a couple sonar batts like marcums or vexlair etc... i know all i need is the 9 inch in my one man frabill to light the night. by the way frabill shanty covers suck cause there so thin compared to shappell or clam 300d verues 600d fabric. the thermal i have consider cause it is 25 degree warmer then that of a regular cover menaing you won't need a heater as bad your breating will warm it just fine. btw i think the jason mitchel series is the only one man with a thermal cover. the rest are tc= thermal cap style. which is just the roof of the shanty not the sides. so it not worth it to me. any ways wish ya luck on the selection i know it is tuff.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got a "thermal" shelter as an early xmas present. I wanted one with a little more elbow room than my old one. Found one on sale that seemed to fit my needs and it was "thermal" to boot. I figured why not? The day it arrived, I set it up in the garage (couldn't help myself). While the material does seem a bit thicker and beefier than most, I think 25-30 degrees warmer is a bit of a stretch. I could be wrong, and it may be a portable oven. Will do a review/post on it as soon as we get some ice!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> Just got a "thermal" shelter as an early xmas present. I wanted one with a little more elbow room than my old one. Found one on sale that seemed to fit my needs and it was "thermal" to boot. I figured why not? The day it arrived, I set it up in the garage (couldn't help myself). While the material does seem a bit thicker and beefier than most, I think 25-30 degrees warmer is a bit of a stretch. I could be wrong, and it may be a portable oven. Will do a review/post on it as soon as we get some ice!


 
did you get a tc or a pro thremal cover there is a difference between the two? also you are right aboutthe 25-30 i belive it states it will only go to 25 degree maxium. if your lucky two man could be different then a one man alogather who knows. my one man warms up with my breath no problem. that ware i end out with the shappell s3000 cause it small as a 1 man but room for two light etc... any ways would like to know your findings on the shanty you got.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I always wondered if someone couldn't buy some decently insulative fabric and sew it on, even just the top. Then again many times those ventures seem to be more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

swaprat said:


> did you get a tc or a pro thremal cover there is a difference between the two? also you are right aboutthe 25-30 i belive it states it will only go to 25 degree maxium. if your lucky two man could be different then a one man alogather who knows. my one man warms up with my breath no problem. that ware i end out with the shappell s3000 cause it small as a 1 man but room for two light etc... any ways would like to know your findings on the shanty you got.


I got the Summit thermal. The whole thing is made of "thermal" material, and not just the top. It is plenty big enough for 3 to fish comfortably. I usually just fish 2, but bring alot of gear so I think it'll work nicely space wise. As far as their claims of temperature differnce, it will definitley be warmer than my old chanty but even in my old pos, staying warm was rarely an issue. That being said, I was going through alot of propane to keep it that way, so my goal is to use less. My only gripe so far is setting it up. It's kinda like a fitted sheet when setting it up solo. Will do a review post as soon as I put it through it's paces. Just need some ice first.


----------



## DeanC (Dec 15, 2010)

I have and older fish trap scout it does great on decent days I think it would heat up alot better on those really windy cold day's if I had the zipper door and could get out and cover the flap with snow to cut down the draft , and just got the eskimo fatfish 949I cant wait to try that out this season with the daughter, COME ON ICE


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

DeanC said:


> I have and older fish trap scout it does great on decent days I think it would heat up alot better on those really windy cold day's if I had the zipper door and could get out and cover the flap with snow to cut down the draft , and just got the eskimo fatfish 949I cant wait to try that out this season with the daughter, COME ON ICE


That's the one I'm looking at (fat fish ). Please post back how you like it, when we get ice! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I can see it cutting down the condensation which would be kind of nice but I noticed last year while sitting in a thermal shanty in the store the fabric let in a lot of light. I like to sight fish every chance possible so I think I'm just going to go with the regular fabric. I'm also really liking the frabill commando one man with the new seat. That seat is like a dang lazyboy! I will also be running a heater and at night I'll have a lantern going so I doubt I'll need the thermal fabric. I was just looking to see if these new thermal shacks are a must have or just something to sell more shanties 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

the thermal will make it 10-20% heavier..... specially the parts that lays on the snow an ice... that will soak up water.... IMHO NOT Worth it.....


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a dual flip house, flips out on both sides. To get away with the thinner material with my small heater i went and got some reflective insulation http://www.reflectixinc.com/basepage.asp?Page=Double+Reflective+Insulation&pageIndex=622 and glued it to the top. It keeps quite a bit of heat from escaping out of the top. Next i am going to put a 12v fan mounted in the top to circulate air... Every year my sled becomes more and more like a home.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

kjpenka1 said:


> I always wondered if someone couldn't buy some decently insulative fabric and sew it on, even just the top. Then again many times those ventures seem to be more trouble than they are worth.


 
I got a thermal cap (so to speak) directly from clam. it is a quilted thermal blanket that goes inside on the roof only. slides between poles and outer canvas, it is cut to fit perfect. Thought it mite help hold the heat down. was only like 34 bucks. there are no part numbers, but if you call or email them, they will tell you how to get it. you wont find it in stores. was worried about adding weight to my already 3 or 400 pound clam.lol. But it is very lite, maybe 1 or 2 lbs at most. got it late last season but did not use. cant wait to try it out this season ....comon ICE!!!!!!

MIke


----------



## JumboSlammer (Dec 12, 2011)

Would a fan at the top help enough to circulate the warm air from a heater to not even consider getting a thermal top or reflective roll on material? Trying to conserve gas in my mr buddy.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Nope. Heavy.


----------

